# Three Qualities Of Maya



## findingmyway (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a shabad on ang 33 that has one section which I cannot fathom and would appreciate some help. I understand the general gist of the shabad - it is that we can connect to Naam through following the path of the Guru Granth Sahib ji (discussed in more detail here http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-youth/8672-naam-my-understanding-3.html ). This line however, I am not sure what the highlighted section means.

ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਸਭਾ ਧਾਤੁ ਹੈ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ॥
thrai gun sabhaa dhhaath hai dhoojaa bhaao vikaar ||
If one accepts the three qualities of Maya (temptation) it is due to its influence. The love of duality is corrupting.

What are the 3 qualities of Maya? In the teeka I read it said it was ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ = ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਤਿੰਨ ਗੁਣ, ਰਜੋ ਗੁਣ, ਤਮੋ ਗੁਣ, ਸਤੋ ਗੁਣ।  but to be honest I don't understand this.


Thank you :happykaur:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2011)

Does this help?



> THREE ASPECTS (NOT GUNA) OF MAYA (by T. Singh)
> 
> _This Suhaagan (i.e., Maya) is the daughter of a miser. Abandoning God's servants
> (i.e., the true devotees), she sleeps with the world (i.e., Maya is the wife of the worldly
> ...


In the article T. Singh concludes...



> _The Holy people remain unaffected by Maya because they do not live in the menacing body-consciousness. Here the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is not talking about the bogus Holy ones (saints, Gurus, Mahaatamaans, Gurmukhs etc.) — swindlers or religious con-artists, merely interested in money and sex. These fake ones take advantage of the worldly consciousness of the people and cheat them. The reality is, in the worldly consciousness of desires and attachments, we cannot differentiate between the real and the fake ones (ਸੱਤ and ਅਸੱਤ). The entire Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji sings the Glory of the Holy. Transcending the three Guna of Maya, they are established in the Fourth State (Chauthaa Pada) of Consciousness. If one desire to read more about the enduring qualities or values of the real Holy people, read, for example, "Gaurhee Sukhmani Mahalaa 5" (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 262).
> _



More at this link. Hope it was relevant to what you were interested in. 

http://www.gurbani.org/articles/webart299.htm


----------

